# What kind of work is everyone looking to get commissioned?



## vickletiggz (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of work is everyone looking to get commissioned?

Just curious if there is a certain style ex: cartoony, anime, chibi , realistic, semi- realistic or cutesy. 

Post some examples


----------



## Zolen (Dec 19, 2009)

well, I am not into _paying_ per say for anything I "commission" from anyone but I tend to request Realistic or Anime like styles from people. (tell me if you ever are offering people freebies XP)


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 20, 2009)

what would you compensate with lol ?


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Dec 20, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> what would you compensate with lol ?



most people won't pay for art but good luck if you think you can make it work. 
As for style people usually want realistic/anime high detail pics


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 20, 2009)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> most people won't pay for art but good luck if you think you can make it work.
> As for style people usually want realistic/anime high detail pics



Actually alot more people than you think do pay for art  I have made it work and thank you . Hmm I haven't seen many anime high detail pics around that people want commissioned..


----------



## Zolen (Dec 20, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> what would you compensate with lol ?



Mostly I tend to just take advantage of freebies people offer or if your art attracts me and I need something done, I normally offer to do anything writing related that they may need. XP




vickletiggz said:


> Actually alot more people than you think do pay for art  I have made it work and thank you . Hmm I haven't seen many anime high detail pics around that people want commissioned..



That is well know, I know a few people who offer commission on deviant art who are basicly living on the money they get. XP, plenty of people are willing to pay for what they want, I am just one of those people who never use money for internet based maters, while there are a few like me, there are way more willing to eagerly pull out 100 dollar bills for a good artist.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Dec 22, 2009)

I like semi-realism and realism.  Prefer traditional over digital.  Favorite mediums are acrylic, colored pencil, water color and mixed media.  

I will almost always pick unique style of art

ex:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v196/Rainey_angel81/Bunny Bears/Commissions/Couples/DSC01356.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...missions/Couples/DraccyandRain_by_okemono.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...ommissions/Couples/rain-faith_by_auradeva.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v196/Rainey_angel81/Bunny Bears/Commissions/Rainey/2catlol.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...ars/Commissions/Rainey/Picture167copycopy.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v... Bears/Commissions/Rainey/Raineyfishhatsm.jpg


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 22, 2009)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> most people won't pay for art but good luck if you think you can make it work.



Most entertainment companies would be out of business if you really think that.


----------



## Donryu (Dec 23, 2009)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> most people won't pay for art but good luck if you think you can make it work.
> As for style people usually want realistic/anime high detail pics




Ooh I better stop going to cons then, lord knows what they're giving me I use to pay for rent with.


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 25, 2009)

Zolen said:


> Mostly I tend to just take advantage of freebies people offer or if your art attracts me and I need something done, I normally offer to do anything writing related that they may need. XP
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahah nice taking advantage writing compensation doesn't sound too bad


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 25, 2009)

Raineyangel81 said:


> I like semi-realism and realism.  Prefer traditional over digital.  Favorite mediums are acrylic, colored pencil, water color and mixed media.
> 
> I will almost always pick unique style of art
> 
> ...




Wow I must applaud you...you are like the first person to actually reply to this thread the way I was expecting ! <3 I really enjoy the last one nice style.  thank you for being so helpful.


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> boring



why would you even bother to reply to this thread then?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 25, 2009)

I look for cute cartoony art, and I enjoy getting icons/Avatars for forums etc,

Like: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3161578/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3160278/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2865061/


----------



## Aurali (Dec 25, 2009)

Depends on what I want at the time.. Like the commissions. One realistic, one cartoony..




TriggerhappyWolf said:


> most people won't pay for art but good luck if you think you can make it work.
> As for style people usually want realistic/anime high detail pics



bahahahahh.. I just paid Vickle 85 for a art.. 
Money well spent too.

shut up.


----------



## Zolen (Dec 25, 2009)

vickletiggz said:


> Hahah nice taking advantage writing compensation doesn't sound too bad



All depends on what you want done.


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 26, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I look for cute cartoony art, and I enjoy getting icons/Avatars for forums etc,
> 
> Like: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3161578/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3160278/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2865061/




Hahah silly one of those is mine :3 

I noticed a few really good cartoony artists here :3
thank you for sharing!


----------



## vickletiggz (Dec 26, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Depends on what I want at the time.. Like the commissions. One realistic, one cartoony..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So I noticed hehe <3 thank you again.


----------

